# halter horse??? I got nothing



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

What's involved with showing a halter horse? 

Is it horse? Or pattern? Or presentation? Or???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

You'll need a halter......








That's all I know:wink:


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

****!!!! Well we are on the same level!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Halter is a beauty contest. Lots of muscle, shine and straightness. The horse does have to be presented perfectly, meaning set up square so the judge can look at it like a picture, so if the horse is moving around, they can't judge it, the handler is a part of the picture as well, not a big part, but it counts as well.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Morgans park out!

My halter horse washout STILL parks out occasionally. I think that's about all they taught him though....


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

So it's more horse then presentation? I ask because I don't know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's both, can't have one without the other.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, I've been asked to borrow my gelding to a girl who wants to show him halter. 

He squares nice, and almost naturally. Could be lead by a chicken most of the time. And is tall, but not super muscled. 

She'd like to show him 4h. Her grandpa aperrently knows the shows, which I don't doubt, but I've seen there horses. And can see why mine would be a better choice. 

I'd never let them take him home, but if they feel he's worthy, I'd be willing to let em try him. Here obviously, and under my watch. 

I just know nothing about halter class.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you sure it's halter or maybe it's showmanship? That is different, doesn't matter how the horse is put together (although it doesn't hurt to have an attractive horse), there is a pattern to follow, and the handler is judged on how well they show the horse to the judge. There is a quarter system when the judge is presenting the horse and the judge may ask the handler a horse related question. Technically you could take a range colt, groom him to the nines, teach him to square up, trot with a handler, pivot, back, etc and win.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Well they keep calling it halter, as I mentioned, I couldn't tell halter from showmanship. 
I don't disrespect either, I just don't know them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If it's 4H then it's probably showmanship, it's judged on the handler, the horse is a prop. However, that prop must be presented impeccably turned out, bathed, clipped, banded, hooves polished, not a hair out of place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

The horse should be solidly built, clean, and well presented in a well fitted halter and appropriate lead. The handler should be neatly groomed and in appropriate attire.

The horse must show complete obedience and attention to the handler. It should walk at the shoulder on a loose shank needing to be neirher hauled or pulled. He should stop, back, and turn on the hind and fore on a loose shank. He should me mannerly with no biting, nudging, pulling, or other disrespectful contact with the handler. He should stand puietly and appropriatelt for his breed(stock-square, gaited- parked).
When being judged the handler should never be between the horse and the judge. The handler should keep ques to a minimum and look alert and happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The registry rule books will give you the nitty gritty about all the show classes. For real world experience, continue to follow this thread for input from folks that have been there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

See I'm learning already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Which horse are you loaning out?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Would be my young grey gelding. The black one lol

And it's still just a thought. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

here is a recent thread talking about halter & SMS that might help
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/getting-ready-show-training-wise-203665/


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok, just wondering.  Complete obedience and immaculate grooming are very important in both halter and showmanship. There is actually an article in a recent Horse Illustrated that is for beginners. Ill see if I can find it for you.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, thanks y'all! I know what I know, and halter, I don't know. But I'm learning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Its not a beauty contest!

The goal of Halter classes is to judge and place the conformation of the horses in the class. How a horses is built according to its breed standard (ie. Arabian Halter) or its suitability to the discipline (Dressage Sport Horse Prospects). And then are ranked in order of closest to the breed standard to the least.

The grooming aspects are ment to help enhance some parts and minimize others.

For instence you can pull a horses mane and then band it or braid it to emphasis what a nice neck it has, OR to try and "make up" or mask the bad neck it has.

In addition they are judging the movement of the horse as that is specified in the breed discription.

The exception to this, is AQHA halter horses. Those guys smoke crack and those halter horses are crazy wierd with super high pasterns, and bizare conformation ideals that would in the real world render a normal horse lame and unridable in a year.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, now I'm really super confused. 

I'm reading the showbill for the fair, picked classes tonight. And they have halter and showmanship classes... And other classes I didn't know existed! 

Like what's versitality? 

Western trail sounds straight forward, right? But what's "appropriate tack"? 

Western riding? Heck, I thought that's what we were doing!! 

I'm so simple, this is all new to me. 

Horse, rodeo, run, win, go home. Easy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Why don't you go watch a few shows first, or read the AQHA rulebook?

Not knowing what you're getting into can waste a lot of money and get you DQ'd very fast. But it's a learning process - trial by fire!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> Why don't you go watch a few shows first, or read the AQHA rulebook?
> 
> Not knowing what you're getting into can waste a lot of money and get you DQ'd very fast. But it's a learning process - trial by fire!


Well firstly, my horse isn't aqha.  

Secondly, I've not spent a dime asking what the other classes are, I don't know the other classes, by those names. 
Remember we're all here to learn. I like to learn from hands on folks, even to learn they're wrong, but my comprehension is better in real life experience. 

Example, flags, a class that required skill, speed and control. 4-h doesn't require sticking the flag!!!! Why in the heck have we instilled doing things right when doing em half assd is ok. 

Hence me asking here, I'd rather hear experience then look at a rule book. It's the little things that get ya the top spot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, the "little things" like knowing how many strides to put in a western riding pattern, how many lead changes, when to do your lead changes, what patterns for which level of rider - which you read, from the rulebook. Or what tack is legal. Or how many penalties there are in a trail class, what kind of penalties and how bad they are.

But if this is your preferred method of research, that's fine by me. I've been to enough shows to see people get DQ'd before they even start the class because their bit isn't legal. That's after they've paid their $30 grounds fee and their $20 class fee. 

I only suggested the rule book (which is readily available online) because there simply isn't enough detail that can explained efficiently from "hands on competitors", especially when you seem to have absolutely no idea what you are doing. I could go on and on about point penalties or patterns, but might neglect to tell you other certain details like proper attire, turn-out, and tack measurements. I only use the AQHA rulebook because it is a good standard for most open level stock horse shows, unless you have a gaited or open type horse. In which case, watching a few shows first might give you some insight as to what is to be expected, especially when you can talk to people at the show grounds in person.

I wish you all the best though! I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun regardless.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Phly said:


> Ok, now I'm really super confused.
> 
> I'm reading the showbill for the fair, picked classes tonight. And they have halter and showmanship classes... And other classes I didn't know existed!
> 
> ...


Id stick to halter and showmanship and just watch the rest to see if they are something you wanna do. Then go from there. Halter and SMS are pretty straight forward.

ETA: Yeah I know where you are coming from. Growing up in rodeo then switching to showing was awful!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> Yeah, the "little things" like knowing how many strides to put in a western riding pattern, how many lead changes, when to do your lead changes, what patterns for which level of rider - which you read, from the rulebook. Or what tack is legal. Or how many penalties there are in a trail class, what kind of penalties and how bad they are.
> 
> But if this is your preferred method of research, that's fine by me. I've been to enough shows to see people get DQ'd before they even start the class because their bit isn't legal. That's after they've paid their $30 grounds fee and their $20 class fee.
> 
> ...


Hun,? 

Do feel free to actually read this thread, not just the last posts. 

There are things I don't know, and I've openly aired them here. And some of the issue I believe is merely wording. We use different terms sometimes. 

Such as, I picture versatility being a ranch horse competition. Which if so, I sure shoulda signed her up for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I think this is the point oh vair oh is trying to make; as a Versatility class is a 2 part class. First Western Equitation, W-J-L, then you untack your horse and retack in English and change in to English clothes usually in the area. For instance wearing chaps over breeches and a western show shirt over a white hunt shirt. All in about 5-10 minutes. And then you mount up and show hunt seat equitation W-T-C. 

Every show abides by a set of rules, and it is stated on the show premium. Those rules define everything including show terms, judging criteria, legal equipment, appropriate turnout for horse and rider.

For an event like fair (county or state) typically you have to qualify with judgings, participating in a # of 4-H shows, a # of non-4-H shows, give a horse focused educational presentation. 

Traditionally fair is supposed to be a culmination of qualified competitors. 

I am absolutely NOT trying to be rude, I truly mean it how it reads: IF you're not sure about show basics like appropriate tack and the definitions and programs of basic classes, how is it you have qualified for fair?

Again, I'm not trying to be glib, it just feels less like overly defensive and unintentionally ignorant board noob, and more like simple trolling.

Especially when you state things like questioning what is "appropriate tack" and in the next post say you would rather talk to people instead of reading rule books. 

We can give you tales of personal experiences but if the rule book your show uses differs, it doesn't matter and you could be DQ'ed. 

4-H Halter, is different than USDF DSHB, which is different than Stock Showmanship, which is different than Hunter In-Hand. While they are all types of halter classes, they all have different scoring methods, different allowable halters, different turnout requirements for the handler, different use of aids and different movements and patterns expected. 

Which ones can handlers care a whip, and what is the maximum whip length. Is the horse set up square or in open position? Are tail extensions legal or illegal? Do you show on the line, on the triangle, down and back or patterned. In which class, the preferred handler foot wear sneakers/gym/athletic shoes?

As the exhibitor it is your responsibility to know these inside and out before you fill step in the ring. Usually the premium says this right before the liability disclaimer.

We can't help you unless we know what rule book you're playing with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I just had a huge reply written and lost it! :evil:

Western Riding -- Walk, trot, lope, flying changes, back up. And crossing a log at some point. Looking at the rule book helps as there are several different patterns. It's judged on the horse's fluidity during changes and responsiveness.

Trail -- Appropriate tack and attire would be whatever you would use on that horse for western pleasure. If you want more information on trail, just ask. I'll be happy to tell you all I can.

Halter -- Your horse should be impeccably groomed. He will be judged on his conformation and movement. He needs to move at a walk and trot in a straight line. He needs to stand still for the length of the inspection and lineup. You can touch the horse to set him up to his best advantage, but with a well trained horse, you shouldn't have to.

Showmanship -- This class is judged on a pattern. You have to walk, trot, pivot and back up. The horse has to stand patiently for inspection and lineup. Straight lines are a must. Never touch the horse during SMS. Never pull your horse into a turn unless the pattern asks for it. I've never had one that did. Always be aware of where the judge is, and keep at least part of your attention there. From the second you step into the ring, you should be setting up your horse until it's your turn to run the pattern. As soon as the horse is set up, begin quartering, just as you would at the judge for inspection. It shouldn't take more than a few seconds to get the horse set up decently. Acknowledge the judge by glancing in that direction a few times throughout the pattern. Grooming and handler turnout are critical.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Phly said:


> Huh?.
> 
> Do feel free to actually read this thread, not just the last posts.
> 
> ...


 
I sincerely wished you the best. I know how difficult starting out showing can be. I was merely trying to save you money and time by suggesting you do something as simple as read a rulebook, which will tell you everything you need to know about what you want to know. Then you can come to us with any questions or opinions you want. 

What's obnoxious is going to a lot of shows and seeing people get upset and angry and out of money when they are kicked out of a class on a technicality. Pardon me for trying to care enough to save you some heartache. This is why I don't do open shows anymore.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

MOD note:

Removed some name calling that didn't need to be there. Please take the extra time to make your opinion clear without any name calling, however irritated you may be.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I think a couple posters here have neglected to read some oh Phly's posts that state he's LENDING his horse to another young rider who does know what they're doing (or is at least under the guidance of someone who does).


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

alexischristina said:


> I think a couple posters here have neglected to read some oh Phly's posts that state he's LENDING his horse to another young rider who does know what they're doing (or is at least under the guidance of someone who does).


Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Phly said:


> So it's more horse then presentation? I ask because I don't know.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Halter is based on the horse's conformation and way of moving during the trot out.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL...Well, if he can be lead by a chicken, then I suppose a 4-H kid would be safe. : )
As long as you are supervising it seems like a gererous thing to to. The horse gets a little more experience and the kid gets a better horse on the end of the lead. And you get to go to the show and see what they do! Winner all around to my way of thinking.
Have a good time.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Dustbunny said:


> LOL...Well, if he can be lead by a chicken, then I suppose a 4-H kid would be safe. : )
> As long as you are supervising it seems like a gererous thing to to. The horse gets a little more experience and the kid gets a better horse on the end of the lead. And you get to go to the show and see what they do! Winner all around to my way of thinking.
> Have a good time.


Thanks! And I agree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

